# Epson wf 7610 cis; not recognizing cartridges anymore?



## kamas

I got the CIS system from cobraink for epson wf 7610. I got it working, but then it stopped working again.. I am following the steps below to fix, it is how i fixed the problem before:

1: put printer into change ink mode
2: remove all cartridges
3: turn off printer
4: wait 5 minutes
5: turn on printer
6: reinstall cartridges and close lid

are those the correct steps to follow? I am doing that exactly and it wont recognize them anymore. but it will recognize the original epson cartridges only.

any ideas how to fix?? thanks!!


----------



## kamas

Anyone? It was working fine but suddenly it wont recognize the cobra ink cartridges anymore. I don't have any time for this. the only thing i can do i try ordering a new chip from cobraink. 

this is such a waste of time!


----------



## outbreak

I believe there are some videos on Cobra's website that may address this. If not, give them a call. They should be able to help you out.


----------



## outbreak

Try this one:

https://www.cobraink.com/videos/Resetting combo chip/start video.html

That link may not work, but go to SUPPORT then it's video #5.


----------



## kamas

i have tried that exactly like shown in the video, no good. nothings working. i have been back and forth with cobra ink company and they cannot solve this problem yet.


----------



## kamas

Finally fixed it! Cobra ink company told me this: push down really HARD until all 4 colors click into place. 


Well I always pushed down until all 4 colors clicked. but that never worked. The difference this time is they said "PUSH DOWN HARD". so thats all I did! I just had to push down really hard. thats all that was needed!!!!!
working now!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

